# Analogue Pocket pre-orders open next month



## Sansgaming420 (Jul 27, 2020)

This is cool, but very niche. Who actually would use this over a hacked vita or 3ds?


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

I actually thought it was just a FPGA-Game Boy from the article I saw earlier.

Still, I have a PSPGo and a 3DS, and a Switch to play these portably on, not to mention the biggest Chad of them all, my PC!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 27, 2020)

this thing is still happening?


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

199? lmfaoooo


----------



## pikpol (Jul 27, 2020)

I think it's a really interesting device. Especially the screen and all the modes it comes with are worth looking into.
But 199 is a bit much for a retro system I think.
If this would play original games, as in you could make new games for it, then I would seriously consider this.
Right now it is just too expensive. And they definitely won't lower the price.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Jul 27, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this thing is still happening?



All in the name of "accuracy."

At least there's nothing about emulating the movement of electrons in the marketing material! XD


----------



## SuperDan (Jul 27, 2020)

$100 to $200 my phone can do this or my 3DS.. Vita or even probably my TV....  Nah to pricey for me but they do look cool!


----------



## fst312 (Jul 27, 2020)

The price is too high, not sure if it cost a lot to make this and that is the reason for the price but if it doesn’t cost too much, $60 maybe for the system would have been reasonable. The dock is really over priced.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 27, 2020)

Damn looks nice but the price is insane even for someone as fabulously wealthy as me!


----------



## Scarlet (Jul 27, 2020)

pikpol said:


> I think it's a really interesting device. Especially the screen and all the modes it comes with are worth looking into.
> But 199 is a bit much for a retro system I think.
> If this would play original games, as in you could make new games for it, then I would seriously consider this.
> Right now it is just too expensive. And they definitely won't lower the price.


Actually that is one thing they advertise on the site. 


> We partnered with GB Studio so you can bring your game ideas to reality with zero programming knowledge needed.
> 
> GB Studio is a quick and easy to use drag and drop retro game creator for your favorite handheld video game system. It allows you to generate proprietary .pocket files with GB Studio and run them off your SD card.


So there is that.

For me, even if the price is reaaaaaally steep, especially if you factor in the $99 HDMI dock, I'm still really interested. Gonna be a week of deep contemplation for sure.


----------



## pikpol (Jul 27, 2020)

Scarlet said:


> Actually that is one thing they advertise on the site.
> 
> So there is that.
> 
> For me, even if the price is reaaaaaally steep, especially if you factor in the $99 HDMI dock, I'm still really interested. Gonna be a week of deep contemplation for sure.


I don't want to make game boy games. I want to make original Analogue Pocket games.
GB Studio is just a Game Boy game maker. (I say just, but it is actually a nice and advanced tool for people who don't want to code, but do want to make game boy games)


----------



## tfocosta (Jul 27, 2020)

No, thanks. I can get an Android phone cheaper than that and run any portable and home consoles for Android. The fancy design is not worth the money they ask for. I'd rather play my games on the original GB/GB Pocket/GBC.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 27, 2020)

tfocosta said:


> No, thanks. I can get an Android phone cheaper than that and run any portable and home consoles for Android.



Thats emulation

This is not.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 27, 2020)

I don't understand, it says it supports 4 players. But how? Unless is link cable games like super mario advance games (Which is just 4 player mario bros classic) you still need link cable. It says it uses 4 player LOCALLY with 4 controllers. None of the supported games work that way.


----------



## tfocosta (Jul 27, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Thats emulation
> 
> This is not.



I know, but still... It's 3 times the price of the original GB... And it's not from Nintendo.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 27, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Thats emulation
> 
> This is not.


So what?
It's not like GB emulation is bad or anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 27, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> So what?
> It's not like GB emulation is bad or anything.


Some people just prefer to not sue emulation for whatever reason. (Different for everyone )

I’m one of those for example. If I had the opportunity to play a game via normal means opposed to emulation I will always choose that


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 27, 2020)

A modded GBA can pretty easily end up costing about that much, depending on how all out you go with it, and still not have the functionality this thing offers. I'm definitely gonna try for a preorder.


----------



## TheZander (Jul 27, 2020)

The price probably makes sense. They have to be aware of the alternatives. I cannot picture 4 people using this.


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 27, 2020)

If this was 2004 prior to mainstream emulators this would be a good deal. 2020 ehh I guess this will be a novelty device. I personally prefer my phone to play but many people may want that "realistic/nostalgic" feel.


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Jul 27, 2020)

$150 and I would have bought it instantly since the a DMG, IPS Screen, speaker, glass screen, and other mods/tweeks would be around the same price, but this is still better than all of that (on paper at least)

I'll think about it, but I might end up finally buying the PSIO before I pick up something like this.


----------



## eyeliner (Jul 27, 2020)

Sansgaming420 said:


> This is cool, but very niche. Who actually would use this over a hacked vita or 3ds?


Dumb people.


----------



## phalk (Jul 27, 2020)

Nice, but 200 dollars? Nah.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 27, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> A modded GBA can pretty easily end up costing about that much, depending on how all out you go with it, and still not have the functionality this thing offers. I'm definitely gonna try for a preorder.


Hey, look. Someone with some sense. The price seems high, but it's not like it's some half assed emulation device. It has a purpose. It's a niche, sure. Doesn't mean they're asking too much.


----------



## mituzora (Jul 27, 2020)

I think it's well designed,  Also, I'd gladly pay for something real over emulation.  sure emulation is fine, but if possible, I'd rather experience an accurate experience over an emulated one.  Plus like other Analogue systems, I bet you anything this will get expanded functionality making it better in the future.  

I wish I had the money to pick up this, alongside the other Analogue systems (Super NT and Sega SG)


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 27, 2020)

It'll be worth it if the screen and lighting are perfection. I'd have prefered the gba v1 form factor, this is maybe a bit tiny for my preferences, but still. All comes down to accuracy, button quality, screen quality, and brightness quality.


----------



## tfocosta (Jul 27, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> A modded GBA can pretty easily end up costing about that much, depending on how all out you go with it, and still not have the functionality this thing offers. I'm definitely gonna try for a preorder.



If you DIY, it's definitely less. But it depends on what you are up to and are looking for. 

Let us know if it's worth it then!


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 27, 2020)

The base console price is fair, but all the upsells crap are a ripoff.

The cables/fast charger and all cables can be found on Ali/Amazon for a fraction of the cost
There's nothing special about those cart adapters, and they can easily be cloned
As long as the dock doesn't have it's own FPGA in it, that dock isn't worth any more than $20 to the end consumer
Personally speaking, I see no point of this other than form factor, as I bought an IPS v2 GBC with custom UV printed shell and have an everdrive clone. I can easily transfer save files to my retropie via samba when I want to play on a TV.

Even better than the this or my GBC is my Vita which has an OLED display and games just look so much better on it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



mituzora said:


> I think it's well designed,  Also, I'd gladly pay for something real over emulation.  sure emulation is fine, but if possible, I'd rather experience an accurate experience over an emulated one.  Plus like other Analogue systems, I bet you anything this will get expanded functionality making it better in the future.
> 
> I wish I had the money to pick up this, alongside the other Analogue systems (Super NT and Sega SG)


Software emulation for GB/GBC/GBA is dammn near perfect. FPGA is also emulation btw but hardware based. Get an OLED Vita, and I can guarantee you'll have a better experience than this at a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

Someone buy me four! 
Two for collecting (1 white 1 black). Two for playing (1 white 1 black).


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Jul 27, 2020)

Meh, for that much I'd get the super NT. If I wanted a niche handheld I'd get the playdate. Anybody remember that?


----------



## mituzora (Jul 27, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> The base console price is fair, but all the upsells crap are a ripoff.
> 
> The cables/fast charger and all cables can be found on Ali/Amazon for a fraction of the cost
> There's nothing special about those cart adapters, and they can easily be cloned
> ...


I have an OLED vita, and I don't have a good time with emulation on it.  I have several devices that I can emulate the GB/GBC/whatever on, but I would rather have something that can play physical hardware without software-based emulation, and the biggie; accept real cartridges(and not rip the ROM and play it on an emulator, looking at you hyperkin)


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 27, 2020)

There seems to be quite a few people in this thread who don't understand what this device is for and why the price is so high.

This is a FPGA system that is 1:1 with original hardware. This isn't emulation. If you don't care about this then this handheld device likely isn't targeted for you.

It's for the people who want 1:1 accuracy with original hardware in the games that they play and don't mind paying a premium for it.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Jul 27, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> If this was 2004 prior to mainstream emulators this would be a good deal. 2020 ehh I guess this will be a novelty device. I personally prefer my phone to play but many people may want that "realistic/nostalgic" feel.


Phones are terrible for emulation of anything but turn-based RPG's. Even playing Mario is horrific with buttons on display. There's several cheap $30 devices made specifically for GBC emulation. Even a PSP is pretty cheap and can do the job.


----------



## mituzora (Jul 27, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> There seems to be quite a few people in this thread who don't understand what this device is for and why the price is so high.
> 
> This is a FPGA system that is 1:1 with original hardware. This isn't emulation. If you don't care about this then this handheld device likely isn't targeted for you.
> 
> It's for the people who want 1:1 accuracy with original hardware in the games that they play and don't mind paying a premium for it.



On top of that, if you break it down, 200 bucks ain't even that much money, it's the same price as the switch lite, which is more locked down than this thing, also has worse battery life than what Analogue is claiming.  If you get the dock its the same as the switch, so Yeah, I think it's worth it


----------



## phalk (Jul 27, 2020)

mituzora said:


> On top of that, if you break it down, 200 bucks ain't even that much money, it's the same price as the switch lite, which is more locked down than this thing, also has worse battery life than what Analogue is claiming.  If you get the dock its the same as the switch, so Yeah, I think it's worth it



Yeah, of course, you can also play switch games on it. ¬¬


----------



## stl1988 (Jul 27, 2020)

pikpol said:


> I don't want to make game boy games. I want to make original Analogue Pocket games.
> GB Studio is just a Game Boy game maker. (I say just, but it is actually a nice and advanced tool for people who don't want to code, but do want to make game boy games)



There is a second FPGA built in "just for developers to develop & port their own cores".
So GB Studio is not the only way to make games for Analogue Pocket. However, for this FPGA developement, you have to sign up on a special site.


----------



## mituzora (Jul 27, 2020)

phalk said:


> Yeah, of course, you can also play switch games on it. ¬¬


That's besides the point LMAO

Nah, In all seriousness, I get that you can pay 200 bucks and get a switch lite, but you only get software for the switch,  this thing can play games from ALL of the gameboy family (without repurchasing them on some sort of Emulation implementation) and plenty of others, and that's not to say that the other FPGA can't be used for some super impressive stuff.

Yeah, it can't play switch games, but it can sure play a massive library(or libraries if you will) that doesn't even come close to the amount of games.  it also isn't a hardware "perfect" solution to playing said libraries either


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> If this was 2004 prior to mainstream emulators this would be a good deal. 2020 ehh I guess this will be a novelty device. I personally prefer my phone to play but many people may want that "realistic/nostalgic" feel.


They need to change the concave buttons for convex + slash the price to customers in half. They still have to keep the materials and quality, everything else of the device the same.


----------



## darksweet (Jul 27, 2020)

NO emulation where the heck will i get the cartridge in this time and age...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

darksweet said:


> NO emulation where the heck will i get the cartridge in this time and age...


think u can use microSD


----------



## darksweet (Jul 27, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> think u can use microSD


whats the use of microSD with this if you can't put ROMS to play with.


----------



## raxadian (Jul 27, 2020)

Considering I can play most Gameboy games on a DS flashcart using an emulator? No thanks.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 27, 2020)

tfocosta said:


> If you DIY, it's definitely less. But it depends on what you are up to and are looking for.
> 
> Let us know if it's worth it then!


Nope. $62 dollars for a IPS screen upgrade, $40 for the Li-Ion USB-C rechargable battery mod, ~$13 for replacement buttons, silicone pads, and a glass screen lens, ~$24 for the GBAmp3 speaker mod, $30 for the GBAccelerator mod, and about $10 for a replacement shell. Altogether that's $179(before shipping and taxes)  and that's assuming you already have a GBA to modify and you don't need to purchase one, and already have access to a soldering iron, solder, flux, etc. And all in all, you're still walking away with a device with more limited functionality, a lesser screen, and worse audio.


----------



## nashismo (Jul 27, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> Nope. $62 dollars for a IPS screen upgrade, $40 for the Li-Ion USB-C rechargable battery mod, ~$13 for replacement buttons, silicone pads, and a glass screen lens, ~$24 for the GBAmp3 speaker mod, $30 for the GBAccelerator mod, and about $10 for a replacement shell. Altogether that's $179(before shipping and taxes)  and that's assuming you already have a GBA to modify and you don't need to purchase one, and already have access to a soldering iron, solder, flux, etc. And all in all, you're still walking away with a device with more limited functionality, a lesser screen, and worse audio.



Screen mod, 37 dollars on Aliexpress with free shipping (and that's without coupons). Don't need any other fancy mods, pretty cheap to me.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 27, 2020)

nashismo said:


> Screen mod, 37 dollars on Aliexpress with free shipping (and that's without coupons). Don't need any other fancy mods, pretty cheap to me.


those screen mods aren't as good as the funnyplaying kit, hence the lower price. If you don't want anything better than just a base GBA, then obviously this device isn't for you...


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 27, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> Phones are terrible for emulation of anything but turn-based RPG's. Even playing Mario is horrific with buttons on display. There's several cheap $30 devices made specifically for GBC emulation. Even a PSP is pretty cheap and can do the job.



I always use my bluetooth controller I don't use those shitty touch pads. 



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> They need to change the concave buttons for convex + slash the price to customers in half. They still have to keep the materials and quality, everything else of the device the same.



$200 is pretty steep you can buy a switch lite for that


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 27, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I always use my bluetooth controller I don't use those shitty touch pads.
> 
> 
> 
> $200 is pretty steep you can buy a switch lite for that


200 bucks is VERY steep pal.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



darksweet said:


> whats the use of microSD with this if you can't put ROMS to play with.


who said you cant?


----------



## chartube12 (Jul 28, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> this thing is still happening?


 Yes but not shipping til May 21st 2021 lol


----------



## bobmcjr (Jul 28, 2020)

This thing is hilarious. If it wasn't artificially crippled in software (i.e. could actually play and dump roms off the SD out of the box) I could almost see it.

Is there even any proof the cycle timings are any more accurate than the most accurate GB/C emulator?


Interestingly they seem to give developers the beefier FPGA to play with for 3rd party cores (the Cyclone V, because while unspecified, the Cyclone 10 in this sure as hell ain't the Cyclone 10 GX at this price)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2020)

199 would be justified if it was fpga, if you are going to emulate you can get a psp, vita, 3ds or others + a gameboy cartridge ripper, should you care about using original carts, for way less than 199 edit: re-read and it's actually fpga, two in fact, it's reasonable if you are a purist edit 2: the dock only has hdmi lmao


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> 199 would be justified if it was fpga, if you are going to emulate you can get a psp, vita, 3ds or others + a gameboy cartridge ripper, should you care about using original carts, for way less than 199 edit: re-read and it's actually fpga, two in fact, it's reasonable if you are a purist edit 2: the dock only has hdmi lmao


The dock has HDMI, Bluetooth, and 2x USB.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 28, 2020)

Can't imagine there are a lot of people out there who would be interested in something like this AND don't already have a GBA w/ flashcart or a modded 3DS.  At $200 it's definitely gonna be a very niche market.


----------



## deSSy2724 (Jul 28, 2020)

Is it possible to boot roms via microsd with some flashcards(microsd slot) or only legit cartridges? Not that I dont own them,. just wondering.


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 28, 2020)

deSSy2724 said:


> Is it possible to boot roms via microsd with some flashcards(microsd slot) or only legit cartridges? Not that I dont own them,. just wondering.


I'm sure someone will "find" a workaround shortly after launch.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> The dock has HDMI, Bluetooth, and 2x USB.


with only hdmi i meant no displayport, a far superior video conector


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Jul 28, 2020)

...I would be like "oh hey cool" but $200? For that price you can get a New 3DS XL and a couple games (or a New 2DS XL and a BUNCH of games), which is capable of emulating that and plenty more.
...Or you could buy an original freaking GBA for a ton less.


----------



## regnad (Jul 28, 2020)

Analogue Pocket does not play copyrighted rom files​Yeah, I'll pass. For 200 bucks, I'd expect this option.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 28, 2020)

Sansgaming420 said:


> This is cool, but very niche. Who actually would use this over a hacked vita or 3ds?


Purists and enthusiasts. Analogue NT (their aftermarket NES/Famiclone) sold pretty well despite high price and abundance of NES emulators, so the audience is certainly there, however niche it may be.


----------



## DarthDub (Jul 28, 2020)

I do sure love me some hand cramps. There's a reason Nintendo didn't go back to that design.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 28, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> with only hdmi i meant no displayport, a far superior video conector


far fewer devices use displayport, and the most recent HDMI standard supports 4K/144Hz and 5K/60Hz, which both far exceed what this device uses, so I'm not sure why you would want displayport on here to begin with. This thing isn't pumping out 4K 240Hz.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2020)

Wow, people sure like to shit on non emulation devices. Did someone like, piss in your cereal or something? Don't fucking buy it then and stick to your shitty emulation devices.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 28, 2020)

It might not support flash carts which means you will be stressed to get new original gb, gbc and gba games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 28, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> far fewer devices use displayport, and the most recent HDMI standard supports 4K/144Hz and 5K/60Hz, which both far exceed what this device uses, so I'm not sure why you would want displayport on here to begin with. This thing isn't pumping out 4K 240Hz.


displayport has a native analog video mode, it isn't out of the question that the kind of people who would buy these are the same people that still use crts, so even cheap displayport converters give out a way better picture than most hdmi converters, besides, the dock seems like it will be moved arround a bit so displayport's actual locking mechanism could come in handy as opposed to hdmi's implementation which, regardless of price of cable, has always disconected if i slid it up a bit


----------



## Jayro (Jul 28, 2020)

As a Gameboy connoisseur, I'm getting this. I've been waiting for this for a very long time, and I like the final renders. Looks sexy as fuck!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Mohammed2935 said:


> It might not support flash carts which means you will be stressed to get new original gb, gbc and gba games.


Nope, you can run games off the SD card.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2020)

I've never seen people get so triggered over an FPGA handheld


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 28, 2020)

Jayro said:


> As a Gameboy connoisseur, I'm getting this. I've been waiting for this for a very long time, and I like the final renders. Looks sexy as fuck!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I think the website says it wont boot roms only original games. Maybe after they hack it hehe

I might buy two of them and one link cable.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Jul 28, 2020)

Hmmm... to buy, or not to buy


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

So much ignotance here. Now of course purchasing decisions are personal things. Everyone has different priorities. But there's a lot of people who don't seem to understand exactly what this thing even is.

First off: it's an FPGA console. Whether that matters to you s of course your prerogative. However to me it's nice for a couple reasons. To the people saying you can just use your phone: sure, but I personally don't like emulation on android in general, or on my phone in particular. I like separate devices for desperate tasks. For those saying you can just use a hacked 3DS, wel kinda. Emulation on 3DS isn't actually that good, especially for GBA.

Second point: the hardware. This thing has a modern backlit HD display. Which means at very least it's comparable to an ips modded GBA, not even accounting for the higher resolution and size of the screen and the other functions. And those are just as expensive, or very nearly so So yes, even as a GBA with a modern display it's already competitive.

And then we get to the outer functions. Well first off there's someone in-house in analog who develops unofficial firmware to play roms of the SD card. It's kinda an open secret. So there goes the: doesn't play roms thing right out the window. Even if this is an exception where he doesn't do that, I'm 100% sure someone will. Also because it is FPGA flash-carts will work as intended if you have them.

And then we get to the other console support. It's planned to support much more than the GBA/GB(c) At the very least the game gear and lynx iirc. Yes these will require adapters for cartridges, however afaik said adapters are only pin adapters. So, with unofficial firmware the functionality should be right there.

Also, there's a potential for more cores to be developed. I could easily see even retro tv-based consoles being supported unofficially at some point

Not even to mention the music features and stuff which I don't care about at all.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Jul 28, 2020)

GayCoonie said:


> Also, there's a potential for more cores to be developed. I could easily see even retro tv-based consoles being supported unofficially at some point



Yeah the thing I'm hoping to see is if this becomes a portable mini-mister with devs. Since Intel doesn't seem interesting in sponsoring a portable nano board.


----------



## osaka35 (Jul 28, 2020)

It's worth mentioning, the screen size on this is 3.5”, 615 ppi, LCD with a 1600x1440 resolution. For reference, GBA v1 has a 2.9" screen.

Definitely worth the price tag.

Am curious about the stereo speakers, though I spied a 3.5mm port so should be fine either way.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 219083​
> Analogue's revival of the GameBoy through its own hardware is happening soon. The company announced today the date when pre-orders go live as well as additional details. If you haven't heard of the Analogue Pocket, know that it is a handheld that plays Game Boy, Game Boy Color & Game Boy Advance cartridges. With adapters, it is also able to play game carts from other handheld systems such as the Game Gear, Neo Geo Pocket Color and Atari Lynx.
> 
> Sold separately is the Analogue Dock which supports up to 4 controllers and allows controller connection via Bluetooth, 2.4g and wired USB. (you read that right, it supports 2.4g in addition to Bluetooth).
> ...


wait.
199 dollars
199 dollars?!?!?!
for this???
Lmfao. im dead


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> wait.
> 199 dollars
> 199 dollars?!?!?!
> for this???
> Lmfao. im dead



See my reply a couple back, and see if you still think it's so laughably unreasonable


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2020)

The butthurt is definitely strong here. Already own two Analog consoles, I may get this to support them, and to spite the haters.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

GayCoonie said:


> See my reply a couple back, and see if you still think it's so laughably unreasonable


i still think it's laughably unreasonable.
Not all emulation on phone is bad, retroarch is a thing on android and its pretty good. same for 3ds emulation. this thing aims to play gba, gb, gbc, neo geo pocket color, atari lynx and game gear. in which i can play most of on my 3ds and phone (without an adapter too!). even if i couldnt, for the latter 3 consoles at least i could always whip out my pc or my wii u. 
As for the 'creating your own games' thing... its made for people without prior programming experience. its basically a drag and drop sort of thing. not worth my time tbh, those games end up becoming repetitive since youre playing the same game over and over but with different graphics and a different skin.
only thing i could see myself getting this for is the hd backlit high def screen since my 3ds can be dim at times. even then what am i going to use the 1440p display on there for? its gba and gb games.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

though for the nanoloop thing that would be cool if it were an actual daw, with sampling, synths, vst and shit but if its just a game boy music maker i dont think ill be interested


----------



## HarveyHouston (Jul 28, 2020)

This is quite fascinating. I like the idea of updating old tech with brand new concepts. However, I fear that some of this may only be for a niche group; i.e. the synthesizer is mainly for musicians, and the game developing program for... well, game developers. I'm more interested in the tech involving using the original Game Boy, Game Boy Color, and Game Boy Advance cartridges (as well as portable Neo Geo, Atari Lynx, and SEGA Game Gear cartridges). The fact that it's not a Raspberry Pi in a portable casing that has to use game ROMs is the appeal of this system, because anyone who has the old cartridges, $200 saved up, and wants something new for their old games, will love this system. I don't think it will ever outsell the Game Boy handheld systems, but I do think it will gain interest.


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> i still think it's laughably unreasonable.
> Not all emulation on phone is bad, retroarch is a thing on android and its pretty good. same for 3ds emulation. this thing aims to play gba, gb, gbc, neo geo pocket color, atari lynx and game gear. in which i can play most of on my 3ds and phone (without an adapter too!). even if i couldnt, for the latter 3 consoles at least i could always whip out my pc or my wii u.
> As for the 'creating your own games' thing... its made for people without prior programming experience. its basically a drag and drop sort of thing. not worth my time tbh, those games end up becoming repetitive since youre playing the same game over and over but with different graphics and a different skin.
> only thing i could see myself getting this for is the hd backlit high def screen since my 3ds can be dim at times. even then what am i going to use the 1440p display on there for? its gba and gb games.
> ...



It's not the right device for you, that's perfectly understandable, but to think that it means that is's somehow unreasonable in general is not recognizing that people have different wants and needs, and for what it is it is very fairly priced,

I know that I personally really don't like retroarch. I franjly don't like anfroid or any other current mobile OS much at all really, not even just for gaming.  Also being a standalone device it's much more efficient batter-wise. Additionally I wouldn;t wanna use my main phone for gaming of any sort really, and if I'm gonna buy a gaming-specific deice, I'd really rather have something like the analogue pocket than one of those Andorid emulation devices.

Also for me I really like the idea of having my gaming device me completely seperate from my PC. So I can play it casually while also using my PC casually as well. This is much more of a pain that PC-based emulation which would otherwise be my preference.

Additionally, I like the portability factor, for when I need it. Because I'm sure it will be hacked to support toms at one point, and in either case, I have my Everdrive GBA. It's much better only using one device. That way I know it has all the right games and saves on it.

Also as I said, for those who do not care for software emulation consoles/phones too much, well it's a very good value actually. Compared to a fully modded GBA with a modern backlit screen and a rechargeable battery, it's about the same price if not cheaper, and objectively better in every conceivable way


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

GayCoonie said:


> It's not the right device for you, that's perfectly understandable, but to think that it means that is's somehow unreasonable in general is not recognizing that people have different wants and needs, and for what it is it is very fairly priced,
> 
> I know that I personally really don't like retroarch. I franjly don't like anfroid or any other current mobile OS much at all really, not even just for gaming.  Also being a standalone device it's much more efficient batter-wise. Additionally I wouldn;t wanna use my main phone for gaming of any sort really, and if I'm gonna buy a gaming-specific deice, I'd really rather have something like the analogue pocket than one of those Andorid emulation devices.
> 
> ...


i see, though i still wonder what that 1440p screen is gonna be used for?


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> i see, though i still wonder what that 1440p screen is gonna be used for?


At the very least it makes it so there's lots of interesting upscalng options. Not sure beyond that though, but the size of the screen is a bigger selling point imo than the resolution


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

GayCoonie said:


> At the very least it makes it so there's lots of interesting upscalng options. Not sure beyond that though, but the size of the screen is a bigger selling point imo than the resolution


i do kind of hope there's an upscale for GBA games too, ala BSNES hd and its mode 7 hd but with all the scaling and rotation the GBA does. i would actually get this if that were the case.


----------



## Jayro (Jul 28, 2020)

For those scoffing at the price, you're getting a top of the line product for your money, and it's super feature-rich. If this was some shitty Chinese clone with a bad screen, terrible sluggish UI, and cheap-ass GBA SoC with emulators and bad performance, then sure... Your arguments would then be valid. But this is none of those things. It's an FPGA and even has a downloadable GB dev kit for it. It plays ROMs, carts, flash carts, midi music support using nanoloop, is dockable to a TV, and will have regular firmware updates.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

Jayro said:


> For those scoffing at the price, you're getting a top of the line product for your money, and it's super feature-rich. If this was some shitty Chinese clone with a bad screen, terrible sluggish UI, and cheap-ass GBA SoC with emulators and bad performance, then sure... Your arguments would then be valid. But this is none of those things. It's an FPGA and even has a downloadable GB dev kit for it. It plays ROMs, carts, flash carts, midi music support using nanoloop, is dockable to a TV, and will have regular firmware updates.


all of that but you can only play GBA and GBC games. no thankx lol


----------



## mudkippi (Jul 28, 2020)

A modded 3DS can play NES SNES GBC games with the really nice official Nintendo emulators and play GBA DS 3DS games natively, so I don't think this is worth at all, seeing how a 3ds is like less than $100 right now. To be fair if you don't care about DS and 3DS games at all, and this handheld somehow has a better d-pad than the 3DS (and you are rich), then you can get this for the best retro gaming experience I guess


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Jul 28, 2020)

I gotta say, this is absolutely kickass. Actual hardware recreation instead of emulation is exactly what I want in a clone console, and I'm glad someone's finally doing it.

I can't afford it, though. And although I do really want one, at that price point, it's just not something I would find myself saving up for. The ability to easily make games for it is really neat, and if the 'local multiplayer' actually refers to playing link cable games locally, I'd be more interested, but trying to do any kind of splitscreen on that console sounds like a kind of hell I don't want to experience. And $100 for a dock is kinda ludicrous. Unless there's a lot of processing that needs to happen with hardware in the dock, I just can't understand paying that much for it.


----------



## KingAsix (Jul 28, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> The butthurt is definitely strong here. Already own two Analog consoles, I may get this to support them, and to spite the haters.



Lmao...bro you seem butthurt over other folk's butthurt. Calm down and just enjoy the thing.

Not gonna lie...I tried hard to hate on this, but I can't. It's a nice looking handheld and I just heard about the collaboration with GB Studio and I'm also digging the nanoloop stuff and it would be fun to use with LSDJ. I might get two.


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

mudkippi said:


> A modded 3DS can play NES SNES GBC games with the really nice official Nintendo emulators and play GBA DS 3DS games natively, so I don't think this is worth at all, seeing how a 3ds is like less than $100 right now. To be fair if you don't care about DS and 3DS games at all, and this handheld somehow has a better d-pad than the 3DS (and you are rich), then you can get this for the best retro gaming experience I guess



I mean if the only thing you care about is being able to play the games in some capacity then yes you're correct. However there's a lot more considerations and priorities that others have. And also most of your argument relies of VC injection which is a lot less convenient than leading ROMs directly or using a flash cart.

This the display is better, the battery life is likely better, and having FPGAs included means there's basically infinite potential within the capabilities of the FPGAs. Also everything else I've said is likely relevant but I admit I'm too lazy to repeat it all


----------



## 64bitmodels (Jul 28, 2020)

GayCoonie said:


> I mean if the only thing you care about is being able to play the games in some capacity then yes you're correct. However there's a lot more considerations and priorities that others have. And also most of your argument relies of VC injection which is a lot less convenient than leading ROMs directly or using a flash cart.
> 
> This the display is better, the battery life is likely better, and having FPGAs included means there's basically infinite potential within the capabilities of the FPGAs. Also everything else I've said is likely relevant but I admit I'm too lazy to repeat it all


again though this is just a gameboy machine. for 199 you could get a switch lite and play a hell of a lot more than just game boy games.
it would be better if this were a jack of all trades, doing all the consoles listed alongside some home consoles like snes and genesis but this is nothing but a game boy machine, and if i can play those games on my 3ds why even bother


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> again though this is just a gameboy machine. for 199 you could get a switch lite and play a hell of a lot more than just game boy games.
> it would be better if this were a jack of all trades, doing all the consoles listed alongside some home consoles like snes and genesis but this is nothing but a game boy machine, and if i can play those games on my 3ds why even bother



From what I understand, SNES and Genesis cores may very well be possible at some point in the future. Also it supports Lynx, NGP, and Game Gear out of the box, requiring only a pin adapter which won't really apply to the roms. 

You have to consider that as with anything a community will form around these with active development, and also the main FPGA guy at analogue is a friend to the community and is known to create unofficial firmware for us.

At the very least GB(C), GBA, Lynx, NGP, GG, and likely more in the future. A bit more than "just gameboy"

And as I keep on saying. "just playing the games" isn't everyone's only proprieties. I'm not trying to convince you guys to bother, it really seems like it's not for you. My point is though for what it is it definitely has  a market and it a very fair price. 

I mean when people were complaining about it being way over-priced I was expecting something a lot crazier than $200 I mean honestly just the materials quality makes me think it'd be very unlikely to ever be priced below that, not to mention that for those who want a handheld device that plays their favorite games, but they prefer not to mess around with software emulation, it's literally just about the best we could hope for


----------



## evilone (Jul 28, 2020)

I really like it, but i would not spend 200$ w/o shipping. 

I have an IPS GBA with Everdrive that can play the same (except Lynx), but  additional MS =) 

Im pretty sure its a nice piece of hardware and they will sell it, but if you want all the adapters and power cables and hardcase, then you are close to 400$.


----------



## eriol33 (Jul 28, 2020)

That's truly a nostalgia bait. The price is too steep. Probably will sell more if it costs around 70 bucks


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

eriol33 said:


> That's truly a nostalgia bait. The price is too steep. Probably will sell more if it costs around 70 bucks


They'd also be selling below cost at that o price I can almost guarantee. Whether you think it's being used justifiably or not the hardware used is quite high-end.

Also the point I make time and time again is that comparing it to cheap shitty Chinese clone consoles is the wrong comparison. It makes a lot more sense to compare it to original hardware, where the value becomes obvious very quickly/.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



evilone said:


> I really like it, but i would not spend 200$ w/o shipping.
> 
> I have an IPS GBA with Everdrive that can play the same (except Lynx), but  additional MS =)
> 
> Im pretty sure its a nice piece of hardware and they will sell it, but if you want all the adapters and power cables and hardcase, then you are close to 400$.


 
This costs about the same as just a fully modded GBA and has many additional capabilities out of the box. And does still work with flashcarts. Also none of the accesories are necessary to get a good usable experience better than what you already have.


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Jul 28, 2020)

Prans said:


> View attachment 219083​
> Analogue's revival of the GameBoy through its own hardware is happening soon. The company announced today the date when pre-orders go live as well as additional details. If you haven't heard of the Analogue Pocket, know that it is a handheld that plays Game Boy, Game Boy Color & Game Boy Advance cartridges. With adapters, it is also able to play game carts from other handheld systems such as the Game Gear, Neo Geo Pocket Color and Atari Lynx.
> 
> Sold separately is the Analogue Dock which supports up to 4 controllers and allows controller connection via Bluetooth, 2.4g and wired USB. (you read that right, it supports 2.4g in addition to Bluetooth).
> ...




_Ahh this looks so damn yummy sexy  i love the design <3!! i really would love to order one but as of right now i am broke. gonna just enjoy the reviews of it. _


----------



## zxr750j (Jul 28, 2020)

I really like the location of the shoulder buttons, very smart. I also like that they're gonna release it on my birthday, it could be a nice present or myself! I understand the base price, but I don't like the prices of (all) the peripherals.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 28, 2020)

is there open source fpga device that can do all of this ? can someone dump their fpga and install it somewhere else?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> is there open source fpga device that can do all of this ? can someone dump their fpga and install it somewhere else?


https://github.com/MiSTer-devel is open-source for commercially available fpga hardware (not a pretty little handheld tho).
e: more info https://www.retrorgb.com/mister.html


----------



## pikpol (Jul 28, 2020)

stl1988 said:


> There is a second FPGA built in "just for developers to develop & port their own cores".
> So GB Studio is not the only way to make games for Analogue Pocket. However, for this FPGA developement, you have to sign up on a special site.


Yeah, I already signed up 
Though I doubt they will accept me, as they are a company which focuses on emulation rather than new stuff.
I think it's targeted to developers looking to port, for example, the wonderswan to the system.


----------



## Bullseye (Jul 28, 2020)

Not convinced now. Will wait for reviews.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 28, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> https://github.com/MiSTer-devel is open-source for commercially available fpga hardware (not a pretty little handheld tho).
> e: more info https://www.retrorgb.com/mister.html



Thanks can we download analog fpga files and install them in it?


----------



## hippy dave (Jul 28, 2020)

Mohammed2935 said:


> Thanks can we download analog fpga files and install them in it?


No, you can use the ones designed for it, on the github link I posted.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 28, 2020)

mudkippi said:


> A modded 3DS can play NES SNES GBC games with the really nice official Nintendo emulators


Official or not, they are still emulators. And emulation will always have overhead which equals latency.This isn't software emulation, it's FPGA hardware simulation. The levels of responsiveness are amazing if have only ever played retro games through emulation. I see a lot of people dismissing this because "meh I can play on emulators" and hey, that's great for you if what you have works great for your needs, but you're not the target audience anyway, so why even bother posting about something you clearly don't fully understand?

I'm not gonna buy one of these but I understand the price tag, and honestly I think it's a pretty good price for what it offers, considering Analogue's other products.

My main concern here is that I already have a modded GBA, so even though I really wanna buy it I have no use for it. I could use a multi-console FPGA since I only have real hardware setups for SNES, N64, and PS1 - but this + the dock is just too much when you can get a MisTer kit for much less...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Can't imagine there are a lot of people out there who would be interested in something like this AND don't already have a GBA w/ flashcart or a modded 3DS.  At $200 it's definitely gonna be a very niche market.


I'm interested


Pipistrele said:


> Purists and enthusiasts. Analogue NT (their aftermarket NES/Famiclone) sold pretty well despite high price and abundance of NES emulators, so the audience is certainly there, however niche it may be.


Analogue devices do not work perfect. Their SNES clone was displaying colors wrong, they apparently fixed that with a patch.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Analogue devices do not work perfect. Their SNES clone was displaying colors wrong, they apparently fixed that with a patch.


It had a few issues that were fixed by Kevtris shortly after release.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2020)

I'll probably just get a mister.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> It had a few issues that were fixed by Kevtris shortly after release.


I still don't believe it's functionally the same as playing with a real SNES.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I still don't believe it's functionally the same as playing with a real SNES.


It's pretty damn close. Probably about the same compatibilty-wise as a 1CHIP SNES since those are also not 100% the same thing as the original models.



Jokey_Carrot said:


> I'll probably just get a mister.


The thinking man's answer


----------



## duwen (Jul 28, 2020)

Sansgaming420 said:


> This is cool, but very niche. Who actually would use this over a hacked vita or 3ds?


Anyone with original cartridges - coz last time I checked my Vita and 3ds none of them had GB sized cartridge slots.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> It's pretty damn close. Probably about the same compatibilty-wise as a 1CHIP SNES since those are also not 100% the same thing as the original models.


Real SNES is the only way.

Some people say 1CHIP is better than older style?

Also, I read that Super NT loses 1 second every 10 minutes.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Real SNES is the only way.
> Some people say 1CHIP is better than older style?
> Also, I read that Super NT loses 1 second every 10 minutes.


1CHIP SNESs are basically official clone consoles. They integrated multiple SNES chips into a single one on that revision. The video quality is much sharper in those consoles, so they are heavily sought-after, but it has slight graphical glitches in a few games because of that.

The Super NT doesn't lose anything in sync with a real SNES. What you heard is probably one of the VSync modes it has. You see, SNES doesn't output standard 60Hz. It's something like 60.09Hz, but that doesn't play well with many modern TVs. The Super NT has three modes to compensate for this, one of them just runs the games at 60Hz, which would be the one that loses a second every 10 minutes like you mentioned, but you can have it run at 60.09 just like the real thing if you wish.

Full disclosure btw - I don't have a Super NT, this is just me seeing reviews of it online. I have a 1CHIP SNES hooked up via RGB and a flashcard.


----------



## AlexMCS (Jul 28, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> There seems to be quite a few people in this thread who don't understand what this device is for and why the price is so high.
> 
> This is a FPGA system that is 1:1 with original hardware. This isn't emulation. If you don't care about this then this handheld device likely isn't targeted for you.
> 
> It's for the *people who want 1:1 accuracy with original hardware in the games that they play* and don't mind paying a premium for it.





eyeliner said:


> Dumb _rich _people.



Q.E.D. + Fix't
/opinion


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> This is a FPGA system that is 1:1 with original hardware.


We all know it is not software emulation.
We all know it is FPGA.
We criticize it because our criticisms are fair. And besides, it is not 1:1 with original hardware.


----------



## GayCoonie (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> We all know it is not software emulation.
> We all know it is FPGA.
> We criticize it because our criticisms are fair. And besides, it is not 1:1 with original hardware.



People are expecting pricing in line with a crappy clone emulation console. That's far from fa as far as I'm concerned/ Also because this is a handheld device there are benefits to it being FPGA=based more than just being a total purist, which I'm ot y any means. I personally rather dislike faffing around with emulators on phones and such, and well the type of emulator handheld that can be got for about 100 bucks isn't actually that good, and is much less premium in terms of build quality and general hardware than the pocket.

So no, slashing the price in half is far from fair, I doubt their margins are any thug special as it is. If they were they wouldn't have the massively over-priced accessories.

Also I made much longer posts a bit further back in the thread that are relevant as well.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 28, 2020)

I am wondering why they not sell their products via Amazon. I heard that even if their clim that they US company, they use Chinese bank to process payments, and even US clients are charged for international transactions.

I am from EU and I am happy that I have Mister FPGA not Analogue products.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

wiewiec said:


> I am wondering why they not sell their products via Amazon. I heard that even if their clim that they US company, they use Chinese bank to process payments, and even US clients are charged for international transactions.
> 
> I am from EU and I am happy that I have Mister FPGA not Analogue products.


Do not promote Amazon.


----------



## frankGT (Jul 28, 2020)

I was thinking on pre-ordering since i believe with some hacking this might turn into an awesome portable fpga device, but when i saw that it ships only on May 2021... Nope!


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Do not promote Amazon.



Who cares who gets money... Amazon or paying fee via international transaction by Chinese bank.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2020)

wiewiec said:


> Who cares who gets money... Amazon or paying fee via international transaction by Chinese bank.


China VS Amazon is like Hitler VS Satan


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> China VS Amazon is like Hitler VS Satan



It is same but paying extra up 20$ to be processed by Satan is stupid...


----------



## graeme122 (Jul 28, 2020)

> Recently, there's been a lot of news hype around the Analogue Super Nt. And unfortunately, sites like Polygon are putting out glorified press releases instead of reporting factual information. So I'd like to dispel some dangerous misrepresentations now before they spread further.
> 
> • FPGA devices are emulators too
> • nothing inherently makes FPGAs more accurate than software emulation
> ...



I'm sure the Pocket is no different.

https://archive.is/0dokW


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> China VS Amazon is like Hitler VS Satan


ahahahaHaha


----------



## RetlawT (Jul 28, 2020)

It looks pretty nice but over emulators I don't really see the practicality of this other then maybe collecting.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> The Super NT doesn't lose anything in sync with a real SNES. What you heard is probably one of the VSync modes it has. You see, SNES doesn't output standard 60Hz. It's something like 60.09Hz, but that doesn't play well with many modern TVs. The Super NT has three modes to compensate for this, one of them just runs the games at 60Hz, which would be the one that loses a second every 10 minutes like you mentioned, but you can have it run at 60.09 just like the real thing if you wish.


"

• it runs at 60hz instead of the proper 60.09hz of a real SNES
• it _can_ run at 60.09hz, but only with either frame-dropping or tearing" - His Excellency, byuu/Near.

https://archive.vn/0dokW


----------



## nashismo (Jul 28, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> those screen mods aren't as good as the funnyplaying kit, hence the lower price. If you don't want anything better than just a base GBA, then obviously this device isn't for you...



Hahahhah I buy these screens and they are EXACTLY the same as the funnyplaying screens. Funny playing only adds some double tape and a little shity piece of molded plastic.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 28, 2020)

nashismo said:


> Hahahhah I buy these screens and they are EXACTLY the same as the funnyplaying screens. Funny playing only adds some double tape and a little shity piece of molded plastic.


They are literally not. They have visibly have different components, different brightness steps, and different ghosting issues. Go look up a review/comparison.


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 28, 2020)

AlexMCS said:


> Q.E.D. + Fix't
> /opinion


That's a pretty stupid mindset to have. There are some games that simply do not work with emulation or have major graphical bugs that render it unplayable. No emulator is (and probably will ever be) 100% accurate in every game without workarounds. 
Granted, it costs a lot. You could say it costs too much. But, it's for the people who want to play games that simply do not work with emulation or simply want everything working in an all in one package with no hassle. The value begins to show.



Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> We all know it is not software emulation.
> We all know it is FPGA.
> We criticize it because our criticisms are fair. And besides, it is not 1:1 with original hardware.


Not all of the criticisms in this thread are fair. Some dismiss it for being overpriced because emulation exists (likely because they don't understand what FPGA is). Others dismiss it simply because of Analogue's mistake with the Super NT where launch units had problems (which is completely unfair because even giant companies like Nintendo have issues with their launch units). 

However, I'll admit it was bold of me to assume a product that isn't even out yet will be 1:1 with original hardware. But, given their track record. It will likely be the closest to original hardware a third party product can get.

Case in point: MVG's video on the Mega SG
I suggest giving it a watch. But in summary, he couldn't find any game or benchmark that wouldn't work with the Mega SG.
You see the market that this is orientated to now?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> You see the market that this is orientated to now?


I personally love the look of Analogue's products (including their function) and if I become a *MUCH* more wealthy person (or they slash their prices by half at least), I'll buy them.

Their leader markets his machines with inaccuracies and lies though. FPGA is not everything he is making it out to be. Super NT is in fact an emulator!
https://archive.vn/0dokW


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 28, 2020)

547CAD to get this and the dock... i'm officially done supporting analogue


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> 547CAD to get this and the dock... i'm officially done supporting analogue


​


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I personally love the look of Analogue's products (including their function) and if I become a *MUCH* more wealthy person (or they slash their prices by half at least), I'll buy them.
> 
> Their leader markets his machines with inaccuracies and lies though. FPGA is not everything he is making it out to be. Super NT is in fact an emulator!
> https://archive.vn/0dokW


Whilst that was a very interesting read.
I find it a bit odd that the original link was taken down and I can find nothing else like this online (about calling out the Super NT for being an emulator).


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> I find it a bit odd that the original link was taken down and I can find nothing else like this online (about calling out the Super NT for being an emulator).


byuu has "retired".


Essasetic said:


> I can find nothing else like this online (about calling out the Super NT for being an emulator).


Most people are stupid.

Don't you know about Byuu and his legendary work Bsnes?


----------



## Essasetic (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> byuu has "retired".
> 
> Most people are stupid.
> 
> Don't you know about Byuu and his legendary work Bsnes?


Actually no, this is all new to me because I don't generally follow the emulation scene in detail. At least not anymore.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Actually no, this is all new to me because I don't generally follow the emulation scene in detail. At least not anymore.


Oh wow

I wish Byuu didn't delete his website. I think it's weird but he is a weird person for sure.

Bsnes is a "1:1" software emulator of the SNES. Seriously. It is nothing less than legendary. Byuu is the authority on this stuff. He is an absolute grandmaster.

There is more stuff he has done for SNES preservation, he borrowed every SNES cart ever (or almost?) and preserved a lot of info.. again I wish he didnt delete his site because I could have linked you some of it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Bsnes is only "1:1" if have it onhighest accuracy mode...a disclaimer for you.
And you need a mad beef computer to do that.

I from me always use Snes9x GX, Snes9x, Zsnes, SuperRetro 16. I never use Bsnes.

I want to get another real SNES and a flashcart. Maybe a CRT also but no idea where I can get a good CRT.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi heres an archive of his website http://archive.vn/aYZnS


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Oh wow
> 
> I wish Byuu didn't delete his website. I think it's weird but he is a weird person for sure.
> 
> ...



Zsnes has been officially declared as dead, dev has no time to work on it. Snes9x is the next best thing to Bsnes/Higan.

Zsnes makes my ears bleed due to the horribly emulated audio.


----------



## Delerious (Jul 29, 2020)

With a price tag that high, they at least could have put in a nice OLED.


----------



## Sizednochi (Jul 29, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I want to get another real SNES and a flashcart. Maybe a CRT also but no idea where I can get a good CRT.


Take a look at the Retroscaler 2X over at Aliexpress. It's a clone of the Retrotink but way cheaper. It's very well built and works fantastically. Basically it's a zero lag composite/S-video/Component linedoubler to HDMI. I don't use my CRT anymore ever since I got it.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Jul 29, 2020)

Why would anyone buy this when we have so many options to play GB,GBC & GBA games. If this thing had a GBA fat form factor then it might win me over.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 29, 2020)

It is a gimmick, or at the very least the first reasonable forays into the electrical simulation/replication rather than emulation world, which will probably be a serious avenue for future fidding. That sort of thing costs if it is not done for the love of it and it seems about right for the BOM as I imagine it and general costs of doing things to in turn maybe make a small profit and fund the next stage.

That said with even half a thought put into either a flash cart + relevant device or emulation setup most probably will not be able to tell, and certainly not care, if you compared this to emulated device to real device running either a good flash cart or the original game. Emulation is pretty good if you want it to be (it is not 1999 with all the speed hacks any more, even on portable devices) and has loads of nice perks that are hard to replicate in hardware, even ones you could doodle outside the lines a bit for (which is far harder to do than most of that in an emulator).

Most likely you will get something very shiny that will impress a few nerds for being shiny, most people though won't care or won't even be able to tell the difference and likely won't care even if they do; much like you master an audio track so it sounds good on the nastiest job site radio most people playing these games weren't exactly playing it with glorious stereo on a colour calibrated monitor as much a random tiny CRT* with colour knob twisted so everybody looks like they have sunburn in their bedroom or maybe big front room with all their mates. I would not turn one down but at the same time my wallet is staying closed, not least least of all because I own flash carts for most things these handle.

*to say nothing of http://bogost.com/games/a_television_simulator/


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Jul 29, 2020)

I guess I can see the appeal when I think of it as an FPGA clone of the GBA, like Analogue's FPGA clones of the NES, SNES, and Genesis.  It's a bit odd.  I remember growing up in the GBA's heyday, and seeing Analogue clone a console only a couple years younger than me feels... strange.  I guess I'm retro now.  I already own a GBA and flashcart, so this isn't the machine for me... yet.  For me, it all comes down to how people use that other FPGA onboard.  If people could port Genesis and SNES cores to it?  That'd be sweet.

I do wish Analogue would've taken better note of the Game Boys' aesthetics though.  The sleek, featureless, black and white rounded box of a console is about as boring as a phone.  Where's the famous candy colors the Game Boys were known for?  Better yet, what about transparent shells?  Show off those wonderful FPGAs.


----------



## teamlocust (Jul 29, 2020)

Another expensive junk


----------



## face235 (Jul 29, 2020)

Two words:

*HARD PASS!*


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 29, 2020)

Delerious said:


> With a price tag that high, they at least could have put in a nice OLED.


it's a 1440p screen. also nobody wants something this expensive to get burn in


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 29, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> Take a look at the Retroscaler 2X over at Aliexpress. It's a clone of the Retrotink but way cheaper. It's very well built and works fantastically. Basically it's a zero lag composite/S-video/Component linedoubler to HDMI. I don't use my CRT anymore ever since I got it.



Get Sony PVM...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 29, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> Take a look at the Retroscaler 2X over at Aliexpress. It's a clone of the Retrotink but way cheaper. It's very well built and works fantastically. Basically it's a zero lag composite/S-video/Component linedoubler to HDMI. I don't use my CRT anymore ever since I got it.


oh interesting.


----------



## J-Machine (Jul 29, 2020)

wiewiec said:


> Get Sony PVM...


after getting a retrotink i also stopped using my crt. its just more convenient.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 30, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> after getting a retrotink i also stopped using my crt. its just more convenient.



Yeap good device, but I am gonna to get 14" PVM for my Mister FPGA setup.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 30, 2020)

I find the device interesting but a bit *too expensive* for this price! I could do exactly the same thing on my 3DS or PSP (even if it was just emulation)  Nevertheless, the device is pretty simple and nicely constructed! Still, I will most likely not buy it.


----------



## duwen (Jul 30, 2020)

IcyCrypt said:


> I find the device interesting but a bit *too expensive* for this price! I could do exactly the same thing on my 3DS or PSP (even if it was just emulation)  Nevertheless, the device is pretty simple and nicely constructed! Still, I will most likely not buy it.



Yeah... the price.
I've got a large stack of original GB/GBC/GBA carts, and as much as I think Analogue's products are top tier (in terms of FPGA based hardware) and I'd love to own this as my go-to method of playing those carts, when the price exceeds getting a fully modded GBA together with a top of the line flashcard you need to have a serious word with yourself if you're still considering getting one of these.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Jul 30, 2020)

duwen said:


> Yeah... the price.
> I've got a large stack of original GB/GBC/GBA carts, and as much as I think Analogue's products are top tier (in terms of FPGA based hardware) and I'd love to own this as my go-to method of playing those carts, when the price exceeds getting a fully modded GBA together with a top of the line flashcard you need to have a serious word with yourself if you're still considering getting one of these.


It offers considerable more functionality than a fully modded GBA for not that much more cost.


----------



## wiewiec (Jul 30, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> It offers considerable more functionality than a fully modded GBA for not that much more cost.



Modded GBA isn't that bad, also Flashcarts offers not bad emulation options for others systems. Analogue price is high, I have problem only with fact that they wanna additional money for each system adapter.


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Jul 31, 2020)

Pretty cute, but I can't justify dropping that amount of cash on this thing, especially considering I have various alternative, and much cheaper, methods of playing these systems.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 1, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Thats emulation
> 
> This is not.


No, it _is_.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 2, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> No, it _is_.


Yes it is emulation BUT it's hardware emulation not software and at least in the instance of analogue, tend to be far more accurate and offer no additional lag to do it over things like retroarch and bizhawk


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> Yes it is emulation BUT it's hardware emulation not software and at least in the instance of analogue, tend to be far more accurate and offer no additional lag to do it over things like retroarch and bizhawk


Would the vast majority of players playing 99% of the games (possibly a higher percentage if we skip out the random junk game that did something odd) on systems covered here notice a different and care if they did? Even on portable systems things are pretty good these days and we have since moved well past the hackjob inaccurate elements of systems, speedhacks, frameskip and the like.


----------



## J-Machine (Aug 2, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Would the vast majority of players playing 99% of the games (possibly a higher percentage if we skip out the random junk game that did something odd) on systems covered here notice a different and care if they did? Even on portable systems things are pretty good these days and we have since moved well past the hackjob inaccurate elements of systems, speedhacks, frameskip and the like.


we haven't moved past any of that. especially in n64/ps1/ps2 emulation. and it's still a large difference. as in large enough it will affet your gameplay but not so noticeable you'd know why you suddenly suck now.


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 2, 2020)

If I wanted a backlit GameBrick, I'd do it myself.

'Til then, I have my AGS-001.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Aug 2, 2020)

UltraSUPRA said:


> If I wanted a backlit GameBrick, I'd do it myself.
> 
> 'Til then, I have my AGS-001.


What's a GameBrick?


----------



## _v3 (Aug 2, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Would the vast majority of players playing 99% of the games (possibly a higher percentage if we skip out the random junk game that did something odd) on systems covered here notice a different and care if they did? Even on portable systems things are pretty good these days and we have since moved well past the hackjob inaccurate elements of systems, speedhacks, frameskip and the like.



This device wasn't made to cater to the 99%. I will definitively preorder one. I bought a gba and fully modded it and it came to ~$150, this isn't that far off and offers way more functioanlity than a regular gba does.


----------



## Bullseye (Aug 2, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> No, it _is_.



Its good to bring this up. I had my suspicions that FPGA was doing some sort of emulation. As I could not see any other way for a chip with a certain architecture to replicate exactly 2 or more hardwares. 

But I guess it is still good to have some possible alternatives to play games for enthusiasts


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Aug 2, 2020)

I really want one but I don't know if I can justify the price when my 3DS already runs GBA natively and emulates GB just fine. Damn.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bullseye said:


> Its good to bring this up. I had my suspicions that FPGA was doing some sort of emulation. As I could not see any other way for a chip with a certain architecture to replicate exactly 2 or more hardwares.
> 
> But I guess it is still good to have some possible alternatives to play games for enthusiasts



The clue is in the name. 
Field Programmable Gate Array, that is to say it is a selection (array) of gates aka transistors (computer chips are but large piles of transistors -- https://www.instructables.com/id/Logic-Gates-with-NPN-transistors/ , https://www.electronics-tutorials.ws/combination/comb_7.html , and everything is adding when you get down to it -- adding is adding, subtraction is adding, multiplication is long winded adding, division is adding if you do logarithms, and basic logic gates will tell you how to compare inputs to see if they match/are 0/are some number/are less than some number...), you can arrange (program if you will) out in the field rather than having to play with all the fun chemicals, clean rooms and a billion dollar factory. They are expensive as you like and quite power hungry for the performance they muster (though modern stuff is still reasonable enough for use in a portable device with still enough grunt to replicate these decades old chips)
With a good enough knowledge of either the transistors in question 


Or the manuals for the chips (they specify what instructions are there, and how many cycles they are supposed to take, any decent programmer/emulator manual made after the fact will also mention what goes for stuff outside what the chip originally did) you can replicate this.
Do this right and 


Do it half arsed and you have the same problems you get with normal emulators where timing might be messed up, features might not be implemented and code that relied on either will not be happy (see also the video above)
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/
https://trixter.oldskool.org/2015/04/07/8088-mph-we-break-all-your-emulators/

FPGAs are wonderful things and a serious avenue for future use, especially in the clone console and tricky to emulate devices field (emulating one chip is trivial, emulating 15 fairly fast ones all at the same time and keeping it all in sync and operating in real time is a far harder task), and what they can do will take all the power of a modern desktop and more if you want it to, however you do eventually hit a diminishing returns limit where the vast majority of games will appear as they did on the original device, if not better as emulation being just code also means unfettered access to memory (easy cheats, savestates, debugging), scope to scale images or even do fun things like widescreen, scope to broaden input emulation, scope to speed things up... such things are also within reason for a FPGA (you are literally defining things, no great shake to put in a means to copy memory, tweak it, redirect things, ignore security, expand upon the hardware's scope and whatever else) but you are then tasked with balancing those abilities and emulation accuracy where software emulators have fewer concerns.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 2, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> I really want one but I don't know if I can justify the price when my 3DS already runs GBA natively and emulates GB just fine. Damn.


3ds does native gba? how?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Aug 2, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> 3ds does native gba? how?


The way the 3DS handles DS games is that it has a built-in DS within, rather than emulation. The DS is compatible with GBA cartridges.
This is why, when running GBA Ambassador games, you can't put your system to sleep.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Aug 2, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> 3ds does native gba? how?


AGB_FIRM (and OPEN_AGB_FIRM by extension) is running on the real GBA hardware that was present in the DS. It's not emulation or virtualization. The games are running exactly how they do on the DS Lite. It even has the GBA bios embedded in the 3DS's ARM7 core.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 3, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> AGB_FIRM (and OPEN_AGB_FIRM by extension) is running on the real GBA hardware that was present in the DS. It's not emulation or virtualization. The games are running exactly how they do on the DS Lite. It even has the GBA bios embedded in the 3DS's ARM7 core.


does it mean DSi will do native GBA too


----------



## lemonmaster (Aug 3, 2020)

I might get this... but over $300 for gba + dock for tv... Might stick with my switch for emulation...


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 3, 2020)

mudkippi said:


> A modded 3DS can play NES SNES GBC games with the really nice official Nintendo emulators and play GBA DS 3DS games natively, so I don't think this is worth at all, seeing how a 3ds is like less than $100 right now. To be fair if you don't care about DS and 3DS games at all, and this handheld somehow has a better d-pad than the 3DS (and you are rich), then you can get this for the best retro gaming experience I guess


the 3ds' dpad is among the best i've tried, its the position what kills it for me, its not like the xbox 360s dpad, which has both bad position and is a bad dpad overall


----------



## Bullseye (Aug 3, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> The clue is in the name.
> -Snip-



Interesting info. I will wait for reviews in any case.


----------



## lemonmaster (Aug 3, 2020)

Sold out in less then 10 minutes! GGs to whoever snagged one, I decided it's too expensive to not put too much thought into it.


----------



## _v3 (Aug 3, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Sold out in less then 10 minutes! GGs to whoever snagged one, I decided it's too expensive to not put too much thought into it.


It didn't, it hasn't even gone up, i refreshed the page a couple of times and it went from preorders august 3rd 8am pst to out of stock in 2 seconds. No way people checked out that quick...


----------



## lemonmaster (Aug 3, 2020)

_v3 said:


> It didn't, it hasn't even gone up, i refreshed the page a couple of times and it went from preorders august 3rd 8am pst to out of stock in 2 seconds. No way people checked out that quick...


It's more then possible to checkout in less then a minute with autofill  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## _v3 (Aug 3, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> It's more then possible to checkout in less then a minute with autofill  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


It doesn't take 30 seconds for a refresh though...
I think they were just testing the waters to see how many people were actually interested and get people subscribed, so once they plan to actually release they have enough units ready.


----------



## Darklinkreturns (Aug 3, 2020)

_v3 said:


> It didn't, it hasn't even gone up, i refreshed the page a couple of times and it went from preorders august 3rd 8am pst to out of stock in 2 seconds. No way people checked out that quick...


I pre-ordered like, right at 8:03. Preorders ran out at around 8:15. Seen lots of other order confirmations posted on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## _v3 (Aug 3, 2020)

Darklinkreturns said:


> I pre-ordered like, right at 8:03. Preorders ran out at around 8:15. Seen lots of other order confirmations posted on Twitter and Facebook.


Ok then what the actual hell, i refreshed and it went straight from the preorders start at... message to out of stock, i started at 7:59 and ended at 8:01...


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Aug 3, 2020)

LUL, Elijah Wood couldn't get one in time.





Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> does it mean DSi will do native GBA too


Probably not. Someone would have to figure out which registers to poke to get it to boot in GBA mode and then you'd have to figure out how to get it to load and save from the sd instead of a nonexistent Slot-2. Assuming it even has the GBA bios embedded in it's ARM7 core (I don't see why it wouldn't though if the 3DS has it.) It's a lot of work.


----------



## GayCoonie (Aug 3, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Sold out in less then 10 minutes! GGs to whoever snagged one, I decided it's too expensive to not put too much thought into it.



I manages to snag one even with accidentally using an unsupported card at first and typoing the info on the right one the first 
time


----------



## deSSy2724 (Aug 9, 2020)

regnad said:


> Analogue Pocket does not play copyrighted rom files​Yeah, I'll pass. For 200 bucks, I'd expect this option.


They need to say it, they cant and/or are afraid to say otherwise and many others as well, for example how the modders of their Multiplayer mods for games (GTA SA, GTA IV, GTA V) said many times: "pirated copies are not supported" but it still works on them.


----------

